# Tap and Dies



## EricRN (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi all,  Where do folks buy their tap and die sets?  Am looking to make my first kitless, and need to pick up a m6.5x.5 tap (for the nib), a m10x1 tap and die (for the section), and a m12x.8 tap and die (for the cap).  

Where do folks buy their taps and dies?  I think I've seen victornet referenced on these forums before.  Are those high quality and built to last (in contrast to cheapo tools on Amazon--I've been burned buying based on price there more than I'd care to admit)?  I know Turners Warehouse has all these, but they look mighty expensive--$45-50 for the smaller ones and $180 for the m12 (all they have is triple start).  Seeing as how I've got to buy three of these all at once, plus the close-end mandrels, I don't think I can shell out for the triple start at the moment.

Also, is there anything else that I'd need to get the dies and taps working?  For example, I think I'd need a die-holder, right?  Are those one size fits all, or should I purchase one with an eye toward other dies I may purchase in the future.

Finally, I'm planning to get a plug/bottoming tap for the section and cap.  What kind of tap should I get for the nib?  I was thinking just a regular tapered one.  And does anyone know if I need right-handed or left-handed?  For reference, I'm planning on using a No. 5 jowo nib.

If it matters, I do not have a metal lathe.  I'm planning to give this a go on the wood lathe.  And thanks to all who've posted tutorials on kit making to the library.  I've reviewed a bunch and that has given me just the confidence boost that I need to give this a go.


----------



## magpens (Jul 13, 2020)

You can buy the individual M10x1 at a "normal" tool store. . Also comes in a "Metric Set", but then you are paying for whole set.

For the M6.5x.5 and the M12x.8 it is more tricky. . About once a year or so, an IAP Group Buy gets going and people buy collectively and at quite a discount. . There was a Group Buy fairly recently. . You should contact the IAP Group Buy Co-ordinator to find out when the next Group Buy might happen. . I think his user name is Monty.

Usually, the M12x.8 on the Group Buy is a double-start or triple-start. . Sometimes both are offered. . The prices depend on how many buyers there are.

Other than that, you could put out a "Want Request" message. . Maybe somebody has taps/dies they want to sell.

The taps/dies from Victornet are very good quality. . I think they are made by Tapco.

You also asked about a die holder. . I don't think there is a one-size-fits-all. . You might need to buy one for each die size you have.
That would mean, for starters, a 1" die holder and a 1.5" die holder. . You will need to check the correct size you need for each die.
Also, one of the members, rherrell, makes die holders so contact him when you know exactly what you need. . Rick Herrell's products are top notch .... I have bought from Rick. . He will be very helpful in getting you exactly what you need.

Rick makes die holders that you mount in the tail stock of your lathe .... highly recommended and much, much better than the two-handled ones that "normal" tool stores sell.

Mount your taps in a 3-jaw drill chuck held in the lathe tailstock .... very good method to get the accurate axial alignment you need.


----------



## EricRN (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks, Mal.   Good to know about Rick's die-holders.  Sounds like a stress-free, no-fuss way to get everything to line up properly (provided the tailstock is well aligned, and mine is).  I was planning to get my mandrels from him once I settled on sizes, plus a 10-12 inch tool rest, so I'll definitely have to add that to the order.


----------



## Jarod888 (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi. There is a gentleman name jick wo who is selling these. They are in the for sale section. They are made in China, but they are very good quality.

I also have an m10 (tap and die) and bock#5 from tapco if you are interested. Please send me a conversation for more info. If you wanted to consider m13, which is what I would recommend to go along with m10 - (for m12 I would recomend m9 x.75) -  I also have a spare set from tapco. For more info, please send me a conversation.  
I ran the group buy this last round and it just finished up. Most, if not all should have received their items by now.  I ran it for almost 3 full months, so sorry you didnt see it.  It will be at least a year before I would consider running another one.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 13, 2020)

victor.net are not made by Tapco. they are chinese imports and they work well. I use them for the single thread sizes I need other than than the specialty taps needed for nib feeds. 
Milan pens often carries taps as well although they are out of the 6.5 x .5  https://www.milanspens.com/metric-taps. 
There is a member offering the triple leads here on IAP in the Marketplace forum if you track him down. They are chinese imports rather than the Tapco usa made ones. Tapco has provided us with the taps for a long time now but they are not cheap. Even at wholesale levels they are well over a $100 set so that is reflected in the prices your seeing.

If your starting into custom pen making buy single thread tap and dies until you find what works and then invest in the triple tap sets. No sense in spending $100s of dollars on a size you wont end up using.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 13, 2020)

You can also check out Turner's Warehouse.  Chad Schimmel usually keeps taps and dyes in stock.


----------



## eharri446 (Jul 13, 2020)

The only reason to use triple or double start taps and dies is that they allow the cap to screw on in fewer turns. Other than that you could use standard taps and dies at a much lower cost. As mRedBurn said, start wi


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 19, 2021)

I started out originally with a M10x1 (front section tenon) and a M12x0.75 (cap to body) or M13x0.75 if you want more room for error and was able to make perfectly usable pens along with the relevant tap for the nib section I was using. These taps are readily available from Victor Machinery for cheap and can get you started without the need for double or triple lead taps/dies.


----------

